# Atsauksmes / Ieteikumi / Kritika >  iesaku izmainīt biedru pakāpes novērtējuma sistēmu

## Epis

Pagaidām foruma biedru pakāpi novērtē pēc vinu aktivitātes un tās pakāpes ir apmēram tādas: iesācējs, meistars, elektronikas meistars, profesors, jāsaka kad to profesors Titulu nesen tikai pamanīju kad apskatījos GuntaK pakāpi  ::  un Top3 pēc komentāru skaita ir intresants
biedrs;    skaits;     Pakāpe
GuntisK  	1150  	Profesors
Epis(ES) 	726 	Elektronikas meistars
Raimonds1  634       Elektronikas meistars 

Un protams kad es Nēsu nekāds Elektronikas meistas un guntimK ir tālu līdz Profesora līmenim, vienīgi Raimonds1 varētu būt tuvāk savas pakāpes nosukumam  ::  tādēļ vaidzētu mainīt to novērtējuma sistēmu un piemēri nav tālu jāmeklē ārzemju elektroniķu programmeru forumos ir tā kad tās pakāpes piešķir pēc pozitīvajām atsauksmēm, jeb punktiem kurus var piešķirt kāds biedrs (apmēram kā žetoni par labu padomu) un tad no tā arī veidojās biedra status forumā un tad arī pēc šitā varētu vērtēt padoma kvalitāti un biedra gudību, vienīgi vaidzētu moš nodalīt elektoniku no mikreņu programmera pakāpes kā atsevišķu kategoriju tad sanāktu divas pakāpes viena elektroniķa otrs programmera  :: 
Un šitā tad arī varētu izteikt pateicību par labi iedotu padomu piešķirot to punktu. 

Ko domājat par šādu novērtējuma sistēmu ??

----------


## GuntisK

Nu jā-man līdz PROFESORAM vēl tālu, nesen tik augstskolā sāku iet.   ::   ::   ::   Bet to titula nosaukumu gan varētu pamainīt. Epis izteica pareizu domu par to žetonu piešķiršanu-iedeva labu padomu, nobalso par padoma devēju, un iegūst viņš punktus. Citos forumos vispār nav tādu titulu, ir reputācija. 
Ak jā- ne jau šie tituli nosaka, cik kurš zin.  ::  Bet nevajag domāt ka šis cilvēks netuvojas tam līmenim.

----------


## Vinchi

Iedalījumu tiešām vajg mainīt.

Iesācējus varētu pārdēvēt par "Elektronikas interesents"
Profesorus varētu pārsaukt par "Elektronikas fanāts"  :: 

Vēl varētu būt iedalījums variants, skolnieks > vidusskolnieks > students > bakalaurs > maģistrs > Freaks

Lūdzu pievienojiet vēl variantus! Tad izdomāsim no cik postiem kam būs kāds status  :: 

Tiem iedalījumiem principā nav nekāda nozīme ja nu vienīgi kāds jaunreģistrētais lietotājs vēlās iegūt lielāku respektu un vairāk atbild  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Mani pie tiem "Elektronikas fanātiem"...  ::

----------


## Vikings

Njā, pateisībā es arī reizēm aidomājos, ka "titulu" vajadzētu piešķirt nevis pēc postiem, bet kā Epis teica - pēc pārējo lietotāju atsauksmēm. Un nav jau obligāti jābūt "titulam" tas cipars var būt vienkārši pozitīvo (un varbūt arī negatīvo?) atsauksmju skaits. Vispār ja bieži forumā apgrozās tad aptuveni jau pārzin kas aktīvs kādā grupā, ko zin, ar ko nodarbojas, bet priekš jaunajiem šis "reitings" tiešām palīdzētu izvērtēt foruma dalībniekus.

----------


## Epis

To varētu saukt par Reputāciju ko GuntiksK pareizi pateica, un piemēram tādos lielos forumos kā alteraforum.com ir Rep Power: un tad varētu attēlot to skaitu un pēc sasniegtā punktu lieluma arī kādu Titulu piešķirt, un lai intresantāk tad varētu katrā no lielajām foruma sadaļām uzskaitīt tos reputācij puntus atsevišķi (nevis kopā par visām sadaļām) un vizualizēt arī atsevišķi skatoties kādā sadaļā biedrs ir iepostējis, piemēram ja CNC tad parādītu tikai no CNC sadaļas saņemtos REp power: punktus, tas būtu labi jo es piemēram no tām analogajām neko nesaprotu un būtu stūlbi ja man rādītu baigo reputāciju es drīzāk tur būtu iesācējs, 
vienīgi vai kautko tādu nebūtu pārāk sarežģiti uztaisīt un forumā ieviest !!.
un tad katrai foruma tematikas sadaļai varētu uzlikt savus reputācijas titulus(nosaukumus pēc lieluma), kas viarāk atbilst sadaļas tematikai  :: 

Kā jums šitā iedeja ? ja patīk tad jāizdomā kādus titulus tad katrai sdaļai piesķirt,

----------


## Vikings

Epis, +1, ideja laba, tikai vai nav sarežģīti realizējama.

----------


## Raimonds1

Vispār jau pareizi, līdz meistarībai vēl japamācās  ::  un  nekaunos, ka par dažām elektronikas lietam man vēl mācīties un mācīties.
Kaut gan, ja salīdzina, ko es pats vai da jebkurš no šeit esošajiem, kurš kādas lapas 100 mēnesī palasa, zina un saprot tagad, tad jau tiem nosaukumiem vajadzētu mainīties  :: 
Es saprotu, ka mani sabiedriski aktīvie teksti var kādu mulsinat, bet tikai ar performanci var izvilkt dienas gaismā dazas problemas, kuras nemaz tik vienkārši netiek saprastas.

----------


## MONKEY

Jā. Man no elektronikas nekas nav skaidrs, praktisku zināšanu ar nav. Bet kautko bezjēdzīgu uzrakstot esmu dabujis 100 postus. Tā turpināšu un būs arī 500, bet galīgi nebūšu pieskaitāms pie elektroniķa statusa. Tā kā tiešām derētu ko mainīt. Šajā forumā daži ir patiešām jauzslavē un janovertē kaut kādā veidā. No tiem vienmēr var sagaidīt atbildi un palīdzību. Galveinais lai tā vērtēšanas sistēma būtu godīga un nebūtu iespējams pelnīt negatīvas atsauksmes par to ka kādam tu nepatīc.

----------


## Epis

nupat padomāju par to sfēru sadalījumu kuriem tad varētu atsevišķi skaitīt tos Reputācijas punktus un varētu būt
tiem sadalījumiem kuriem ir tāds specifisks novirziens kā:
Audio/Video;
Transformātori;
Radioamatierisms;
Mikrokontrollieri un loģika (PIC+Atmel+FPGA+ARM);
Roboti+CNC (jo cnc ir tie paši roboti) ;

un pārējos topikos kur nav īsti nekāda tāda novirziena kā: 
Elektronika
Elektronikas pamati
Pamācibas
Shēmu un Projektu krātuve
Aptaujas
Beztēma 
un tā tālāk varētu rādīt visu kopējo Reputācijas punktu summu par visiem topikiem un + šajos topikos iegūtos Reputācijas punktus  ::  

Ko sakāt par šitādu variantu. var jau vēl visādus variantus izdomāt.

----------


## Raimonds1

varētu ieviest nosaukumu - aktīvists - lodētājs  :: 

pie viena gribētu aicināt nenovērtēt par zemu nozares nespeciālistu jautājumus, jo tieši nezināšana reizem ir progresa pamats  :: 

man piemēram, neko pārāk daudz nejēdzot par visām programmēšanas valodām taisot blokshēmas, kam pēc kā jāseko, un pēc tam skatotieprogrammās, kā tas panākts reizēm nākas atklāt, ka tas, ko nupat esmu izdomājis, tomēr ir izdarīts līdzīgi, tātad neatkarīgi ne no kā esmu nonācis pie
profesionāļiem paredzama rezultāta

tad sanāk, ka no ta, ko zinu par programmēšu šaja jomā neesmu pat iesāejs, bet no domāšanaalgoritmu viedokļatomēr it kā kaut ko saprotu

nu un kā klasificēsim to, ka viens var saprogrammēt, bet blokshēmu nevar izdomāt, cits otrādi, bet vēl cits prot abus? Universālais programmists-elektroniķis, elektroniķis blokshēmists vai elektroniķis - programmētājs

šis dalījums gan dažās vidēs izraisa )diezgandaudz kritikas un sviesta   ::

----------


## karloslv

Izskatās, ka jums galīgi darīt nav, ko. Būtu labāk lodējuši un par to stāstījuši, nevis te par virtuāliem tituliem matus skaldījuši. Tak tas statuss, ko rēķina no postu skaita, ir vienkārši joks no phpBB autoru puses, un paredzēts tikai izklaidei. Ja to uztver nopietni, tad manuprāt ir problēmas ar attieksmi. Savukārt, ja jūs tiešām gribat kaut kādu titulu/vērtēšanas sistēmu, tad es īsti nesaprotu kādēļ, kaut kādas pašapziņas celšanai? Ja mērķis ir informatīvs - saprast, vai cilvēks ir iesācējs vai profis, tak katrs var pats norādīt savā parakstā, kas viņš ir un par ko sevi uzskata.

----------


## Raimonds1

vispār jau pareizi

----------


## GuntisK

> Izskatās, ka jums galīgi darīt nav, ko. Būtu labāk lodējuši un par to stāstījuši, nevis te par virtuāliem tituliem matus skaldījuši. Tak tas statuss, ko rēķina no postu skaita, ir vienkārši joks no phpBB autoru puses, un paredzēts tikai izklaidei. Ja to uztver nopietni, tad manuprāt ir problēmas ar attieksmi. Savukārt, ja jūs tiešām gribat kaut kādu titulu/vērtēšanas sistēmu, tad es īsti nesaprotu kādēļ, kaut kādas pašapziņas celšanai? Ja mērķis ir informatīvs - saprast, vai cilvēks ir iesācējs vai profis, tak katrs var pats norādīt savā parakstā, kas viņš ir un par ko sevi uzskata.


 Nu iesāka jau Epis, ja kas....  ::

----------


## Epis

Es kā aktīvs cilvēks bieži eju arī ārzemju profrsionālajos forumos un tur lielākai daļai viņu ir tas Rep power: 
man tas liekās intresanti   ::

----------


## a_masiks

Sviesc pēc būtības! 
Vērtēšana pēc balsošanas punktu skaita ir bezjēdzīga. Ja šādi iegūta reputācija paliek nezkādēļ svarīga rodās 2 problēmas - 1)var uzcept vienu lieko profilu un pats sev sadot tik daudz pozitīvo punktu cik spēj izturēt Enter taustiņš vai kāds javas skripts... 2) lai to nepieļautu izmanto opciju: viens lietotājs var otram lietotājam dot tikai vienu punktu un viss. Bet tas ir nepareizi, jo īsts meistars var dot vairāk kā vienu vērtīgu padomu. A "pateicība" būs tikai par vienu.
Šitāds joks varētu patikt tikai iesācējiem kā krāniņa pagarinātājs.
Ja ir tāda neciešama vēlme krāt punktus un publiski lielīties ar savu meistarību, taisnīgs un adekvāts variants būtu piešķirt meistarības punktu par pabeigtu un labi noformētu projektu un projekta aprakstu. Varētu būt kaut kāda gradācija pēc sarežģītības starp projektiem, piemēram "mirgojošām pūces acīm uz multivibrātora" un paštaisītam satelītuztvērējam. Bet, šķiet šāda sistēma ne visiem būs pa prātam...  ::

----------


## GuntisK

a_masiks-100% tev piekrītu: meistarību parāda nevis bazars, bet pabeigta konstrukcija. Tikai nedaudzi ir rādījuši ko viņi ir salikuši. A pārējie?

----------


## Epis

pret to punktu pārmērīgu došanu ir tas mehānisms kad var piešķirt 1 punktu ik pēc 5 dienām vienam lietotājam un ne vairāk kā 3 punktus  dienā vai lielākā laika intervālā. 
līdz ar to tos punktus nevar piešķirt neskaitāmā daudzumā un parasti lietotāji piešķir viņus īpašās sitācijās kā Virtūālo "Pateicību". 

viens no + no šitādas reputācijas sistēmas ieguvumiem būtu tāds kad tie kas ir pēc dabas azartiskāki un kuriem patīk sacensības un  nav mazsvarīga viņa reputācija, būs daudz aktīvāki un padomi no viņu puses arī būs kvalitatīvāki, domāju kad tādi biedri atradīsies un ieguvēji būs iesācēji, viņi dabūs īsākā laika kvalitatīvākas atbildes, dēļ šī reputācijas stimula  ::  
+ bieži gadās kad foruma jaunpienācēji ir tādi agresīvi "brauc augumā" un tad pirms kādu apdirst viņš padomās (apskatīsies viņa reputācijas spēku) vai ir vērts to darīt, līdz ar to tas vairāk disciplinēs jaunos un paaugstinās kūltūru. 

Un par kūltūras līmeni tad tā patiešām ir, kad tajos forumos ,kur ir šāda sistēma, cilvēki ir kūlturālāki, mazāk brauc augumā un diskusījas arī ir profesionālākas, mazāk spama, tākā ieguvēji būs visi.

Tā kā ir daudz pozitīvo pušu.

----------


## a_masiks

> Šitāds joks varētu patikt tikai iesācējiem kā krāniņa pagarinātājs.


 Ja nav skaidrs,var būt vajag pamatot?
PS - ierobežojums uz piešķiramo punktu skaitu 1x nedēļā tikai liks izveidot 10-20 viltus profilus un katru nedēļu būs iespēja iedod pašam sev 10-20 punktus. Bezjēga. Pie tam dažu labu kadru nespēja pateikt paldies - liecina par šīs sistēmas nespēju objektīvi strādāt.

----------


## Epis

es nezinu cik stūlbam jābūt lai taisītu fake profilus un sev bonusus piešķirtu tas jau norāda uz kautkādu slimību, apmātību, mazvērtības kompleksu, domāju kad vairākums tomēr ir pie veselā saprāta !!

----------


## a_masiks

> es nezinu cik stūlbam jābūt lai taisītu fake profilus un sev bonusus piešķirtu tas jau norāda uz kautkādu slimību, apmātību, mazvērtības kompleksu, ...


 Cik? Nu, kaut kur tādam:




> ....no šitādas reputācijas sistēmas ieguvumiem būtu tāds kad tie kas ir pēc dabas azartiskāki un kuriem patīk sacensības un nav mazsvarīga viņa reputācija, būs daudz aktīvāki ......jaunpienācēji ir tādi agresīvi "brauc augumā" un tad pirms kādu apdirst viņš padomās (apskatīsies viņa reputācijas spēku) vai ir vērts to darīt, līdz ar to tas vairāk disciplinēs jaunos un paaugstinās kūltūru......


 Ja esi azartisks, patīk sacensības, ir ļoooti svarīga sava reputācija -  tad viegli paslēpties zem iegūtā viltus skila līmeņa vairoga...
Tāpec arī teicu un palieku pie sava - tas ir sviesc.

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu pēc manas pieredzes dažos forumos demokrātija diemžēl nenodrošina kvalitāti nu nemaz. Un katram indivīdam var būt pašam kaut kādas īpašās tēmas, par kurām viņš iekarst un ja kāds bijis oponents, tad ne sitams nedos tam nekādus punktus. Piemēram, te pat dažam labam krīt uz nerva Epis, jo liekas, ka par daudz iedziļinās teorijās un uzdod dumus jautājumus par opampiem un tiristoriem. Vai arī es ar saviem iemīļotajiem sabiedriski aktīvajiem tekstiem. Manuprā† būtu vēlams izvairīties no citur ieviestās prakses, ka moders var lamāties pēdējiem vārdiem un cenzēt pilnos foruma tekstus, kas rada galīgi greizu priekšstatu par tēmu un personām, kādēļ jau arī to reputāciju var ne tādu dabūt.   :: 

Bet bez zināšanām vēl svarīgs jautājums ir tas, vai spēj tās zināšanas izskaidrot saprotami un piesaistīt jaunos.

----------


## GuntisK

A sakiet-kāda jēga no tāda "sporta"-punktu, reputācijas krāšanas, palielināšanas? Baigais bezjēgs. Labāk ja jūs būtu savu prātu aizņēmuši nevis ar šiem jautājumiem, bet ar kādas jaunas, interesantas konstrukcijas izveidi. Vot tas vairo reputāciju, ja tā gribat-cilvēks redzēs ko tas cits spēj paveikt un radīsies cieņa. Vot pabeidz Epi savu krāsniņu lodēšanai un ja strādās tad arī respects tev būs. Cieņa jāpelna ar darbiem nevis ar tukšu pļāpāšanu...

----------


## Raimonds1

par šiem jautājumiem ar vajag padomāt  :: 

un kas pateiks, kas ir un kas nav tukša pļapāsana

ka jau teicu, kādā forumā it kā šie reitinga jautājumi ir sakārtoti - rezultāts - oms, vats , ampērs - bans
mainām kondemnsatoru uz mates plates _ _ 3 nedēlļs domājam  - kuru
pieliksim qaismas diodes pie USB -  ko jūs ar tam lampinam ņematies
 bet ar autoritati viss OK

----------


## Epis

apskataties šito forumu tur ir intresanta punktu sistēma un arī atsauksmu sistēma apmēram tā ja esi kādam palīdzējis tad viņš tev punktu piešķir  ko es te daudz runāšu skaties paši 

http://www.edaboard.com/

ja neviens neko intresantāku negrib ta lai paliek pa vecam.

----------


## GuntisK

Nu piemēram man šis prikols ar visiem tiem punktiem ir pilnīgi pofigu. Saku kā ir. Ja piemēram man kāds no foruma palīdz es arī centīšos un cenšos izpalīdzēt.   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Pareizi. Un paspriest par procesiem arī vajag, t.i ""tukši parunāt". Nu teiksim tas lodējamās krāsns topiks - it kā pagaidām tā krāsns vēl nestrādā, bet tēmas par: bulciņu krāsns piemērotību, mehānisko termoregulatoru, dažādiem sildelementiem, siltuma vienmērīgu sadalījumu, temperaturas profilu, ventilatora nozīmi, lodējuma kvalitāti, dažādām lodalvām, fēna izmantošanu, temperatūras mērīšanu ar dažādiem devējiem, lāzemrtermometru, datu apstrādi, zero cross switch, protams atmega un opampi utt utjpr
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=1661&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=45

da jebkuram te bija ko uzzināt

----------


## JANCIS89

Es iesaku testu pēc kura varētu noteikt tavu līmeni elektronika u.t.t.  ::

----------


## marizo

Pastāsti, ko Tu proti, un ceru, pārējie foruma dalībnieki Tevi novērtēs!  ::

----------


## Epis

ir tā kad zinu daudz bet izdarīt varu maz  :: 
intresantāk būtu ja kāds profs ieliktu savu zināšanu sarakstu.

----------


## GuntisK

Šitas jau pēc lielīšanās izskatās. Es jau teicu-rādiet tak konstrukcijas. Iesākumos kad tikai atklāju, ka ir tāds Tevalo forums bija interesanti lasīt- cilvēkam radās ideja, visi apsprieda kā pareizāk darīt, kur sadabūt komponentes, tad rādīja jau izgatavotas konstrukcijas. Tagad tikai redzams-uzdod kāds jautājumu, itkā visi spriedelē, un tā iespējams pat ĻOTI interesants topiks iet bojā, jo rezultātu nav, vai arī ir tikai daudz,daudz "spama". 
Un šitā visa vērtēšanas sistēma tiešām ir vairāk jāuztver kā joks.

----------


## Epis

Tad jātaisa vēlviena novērtēšanas sistēma kad par sliktu uzvedību, spamošanu, un novirzīšanos no tēmas citi varēs piešķirt bana punktus un tad kad punkti sasniedz noteiktu līmeni biedrs tiek nobanots teiksim uz kādu nedēļu vai dienu, vai pat mēnesi, šitā jau būtu pilnīgs pretstats iepriekšējai reputācijas sitēmai par ko runāju, kas bij balstīta uz pozitīvismismu, un lūk jums pretējā sistēma kas tad nosacīti ieviestu to kultūru vienīgi cik tas tālu viss aizietu? 
ka tik nesanāktu tā kad pārāk daudzi tiktu izbanoti, ja pateiks kautko kas nav pa prātam pārējiem, tad vienkārši neviens vairāk neko nerakstīs un forums paliks vēl neintresantāks.

pašā sākumā kad šito forumu atradu tad šeit nekā baigi intresanta priekš manis nebīj un visus topikus varēja pa vienu dienu izlasīt (jo viņu bīj pamaz), viennozīmīgi kad tagat ir daudz intresantāk un tēmu ir daudz vairāk + kautkāda kārtība pa tematiem.

----------


## Pocis

Nu ko var ņemties ar to novertesanas sistēmu.Liela muldēšana un viss.Paradi kut vienu pabeigtu projektu no  A lidz Z,kuram ir produkta izskats,un vari staties kaut vai profesora kandidatos.Marķiza titulam šaja joma manas acīs diža vērtība nav.Darbi izsaka visu.

----------


## GuntisK

Pocim + !!!   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

nu ja par spamu uzskata pat tikai nelielu novirzīšanos no tēmas, tad daudzas interesantas domas paliks neizteiktas un nepaspriestas

kaut vai runājot par MOSFET vai IGBT taču vai aizrunāties no invertora metināmajiem līdz induktīvai karsēšanai un LED diožu barošanai no baterijām.
Pie pārmērīgas cenzuras temati paliek plakani, paredzami un garlaicigi. Strīdīgie jautājumi vispār netiek uzdoti. Da jebkāds strīds tiek cenzēts. Saprotu, ka ir jau dažiem visadi pieunākumi un nevar dažus tematus atstāt, bet no izziņas viedokļa tas ir zaudējums.

piemēram, līdz kam var aizrunāties , runājot par temu Mosfet un IGBT

http://www.dansworkshop.com/Induction%20Heating.shtml

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W47rx5jSt7g

http://www.richieburnett.co.uk/indheat.html

http://mamma.com/Mamma?utfout=1&qtype=0 ... 2%A0%C2%A0

----------


## Vikings

Moš pietiek cepties? Tā vietā lai taisītu sarežģītas vērtēšanas sistēmas, labāk lai forumā parādās kas tāds, kas atvieglo foruma lietošanu ikdienā.

----------


## Epis

urā Vinchi ir nomainījis šito statusiņu nosaukumus un tagat es esu elektroniķinis un guntisK elektronikas fanāts kas atbilst vairāk reālitātei  ::  

Paldies Vinchi.

----------


## GuntisK

Da kāda johaidī starpība kam kāds statuss.   ::  Skaudība? Cik kuram postu? Jo vairāk postu, jo gudrāks elektronikā? Šaubos gan-īstie speci forumos nesēž, bet gan pelna baigo piķi, kamēr citi(s) pi*as ap FPGA un citiem štruntiem, un beigās tik un tā nekas nesanāk... Ar to es gribu teikt, ka nevajag to statusus tik slimīgi uztvert Epi. Gudrāks no tā, ka klāt tev pierakstīts Profesors jau nekļūsi tāpatās. Labāk būtu nevis rakstījis, bet darītu ko jēdzīgāku.   ::

----------


## Epis

Pēc tava guntiK posta es varu spriest tikai to kad tev no visiem ir viss viss lielākā skāde kad tavu "Profesors" nomainīja uz elektronikas fanāts   ::  kas arī ir daudz labāks nosaukums jo es vēl nevienu profesoru nēsu redzējis kas kādā forumā baigi sēdētu, bet fanātiķu šeit ir pa pillo tākā beidzot viss ir tākā tam jābūt.

----------


## GuntisK

Nu tā Epi-es šo forumu neapmeklēju, lai paskatītos uz statusu "Profesors" vai sazin vēl kādu, un aizietu prom apmierināts.   ::  Piekrītu, tagadējais statuss vairāk atbilst īstenībai, bet labāk no tā nevienam nepaliek. Es šito topiku vispār izdzēstu, jo lielas jēgas tam nesaskatu.

----------


## Didzis

A kāda vispār tam nozīme, kādu nosaukumu dabū forumā? Es tiko pirmo reizi vispār paskatījos, kas skaitos tais rētingos. Vismaz man pilnīgi pie kājas, kā mani sauc- vai ar speciālistu, vai par iesācēju. Man visa tā padarīšana vairāk atgādina mērīšanos ar "krāniņu" garumu.

----------


## Raimonds1

Kategoriski nepiekrītu diviem apgalvojumiem - ka īstajiem speciālistiem te nevajag tusēt un neko mācīt, mēs būtu ieienteresēti, lai te kāds no elektronikas firmām reāli arī atbild uz jautājumiem.
Tāpat mūsu te nav daudz, mums vajadzētu vēl kādus 5 Epjus, 10 Velko, uttt   ::   un tad tā kvantitāte dzītu arī kvalitāti, citādi nav labi, ka par kādu būtisku teorētisku vai praktisku jautājumu diskutē 2 vai 3 cilvēki, nevis 15.

Kas attiecas uz aicinājumiem pēc praktiskiem darbiem - es taču jau pateicu, kā pareizi jātaisa   ::   lodējamā cepeškrāsns - ar multivibratoru, interferences sitieniem , maģi un basu tumbu un nedomāju, ka te būtu kāds, kuram tas sagādātu grūtības.

----------


## Epis

šitas viedoklis jau ir par citu tematu (pārdomas par Raimonds1 teikto), jo pašreizējā topikā vairāk nav par ko runāt. 

Es protams arī gribētu lai šajā forumā būtu vairāk profesionāļu, bet ir tā kā ir, ka to cilvēku te ir maz, un tad rodās jautājums cik vispār viņu ir Latvijā ? laika jau ka maz.

Ir arī bieži dzirdēts kad redz latvijā uzņēmējiem trūkst eksakto zināšanu speciālistu ieskaitot elektroniķus un tad jādomā ko tad viņi ir gatavi darīt lai tiktu pie tādiem cilvēkiem? tas jātbild viņiem pašiem, bet es domāju kad viss ātrākais veids kā viņi kautko varētu darīt ir iesaistīties forumos jo šeit arī pūlcējās lielākā daļa jauniešu kuriem patiešām intresēt šis lietas, un tas neprasa nekādus finansiālus iegūldījumus salidzinot piemēram ar kādu izglītībs iestāžu finansēšanu lai tur pasniedzēji pastiprināti lobētu kādu no nozarēm un kur nu vēl maksāt deputātiem un citiem valsts vīriem lai tie kautko likumos grozītu. 

tā jau ir saruna par citiem tematim, un man kā vienmēr ir savs viedoklis arī par visiem citiem processiem kas notiek latvijā.

----------


## Delfins

- grupas jāizņem
- jādzēš šis topiks

----------


## GuntisK

> - grupas jāizņem
> - jādzēš šis topiks


 Vo-pats labākais.

----------


## Raimonds1

jā un lai to interesentu par elektroniku būtu vairak, esošajiem ir regulāri kārtīgi jāizvillojas un katrs jaunais arī būtu uzreiz noliekams pie vietas un konkrēti

tad viņi vairosies kā truši

ja par to, ka valoda traucē vai palīdz saprast - patulkosim ka KOPīGI KAUT KO elektronikas pamatu lapā,teiksim, man ir uzkāries skeneris, ieskenējiet par jaudas regulāciju kādas bildītes  :: 

viewtopic.php?f=18&t=1757

----------


## abergs

> jā un lai to interesentu par elektroniku būtu vairak, esošajiem ir regulāri kārtīgi jāizvillojas un katrs jaunais arī būtu uzreiz noliekams pie vietas un konkrēti
> 
> tad viņi vairosies kā truši


 +1  ::

----------


## marts4

http://www.akvarijs.com piemēram piešķir zivtiņas . jo vairāk posti jo vairāk zivtiņu   ::

----------


## Epis

::   labais 
vaidzētu jautrības pēc šeit arī tādus intresantus attēlus piemēram par aktīvu komentēšanu mikreņu sadaļā dotu čipus, savkārta analogajiem tranzistorus, vai citas detaļas bet tā lai var redzēt no visām sadaļām savāktos bonusus  ::

----------


## Mairis

> labais 
> vaidzētu jautrības pēc šeit arī tādus intresantus attēlus piemēram par aktīvu komentēšanu mikreņu sadaļā dotu čipus, savkārta analogajiem tranzistorus, vai citas detaļas bet tā lai var redzēt no visām sadaļām savāktos bonusus


 šo toč vajadzētu īstenot!

----------


## Vikings

> labais 
> vaidzētu jautrības pēc šeit arī tādus intresantus attēlus piemēram par aktīvu komentēšanu mikreņu sadaļā dotu čipus, savkārta analogajiem tranzistorus, vai citas detaļas bet tā lai var redzēt no visām sadaļām savāktos bonusus


 Ai taču beidziet, varbūt jau būtu prikols, bet kur tolks? Domāju, foruma adminiem tāpat ir ko darīt lia neņemtos ar tādiem sīkumiem. Tāpat ne jau kāds no tā paliks gudrāks.

----------


## Raimonds1

> labais 
> vaidzētu jautrības pēc šeit arī tādus intresantus attēlus piemēram par aktīvu komentēšanu mikreņu sadaļā dotu čipus, savkārta analogajiem tranzistorus, vai citas detaļas bet tā lai var redzēt no visām sadaļām savāktos bonusus


 man , lūdzu 6 em pē 39 bee tranzistorus un 14 K155 sērijas mikreneees, domāju, esmu nopelnījis  :: 

un 1 vikļučāteļ   ::

----------

